# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  لماذا يا عبد الحميد السعودي

## africanu

*عندما قام كاربوني بتغير عبد الحميد السعودي
وبعد خروجه من الملعب تقدم كاربوني لكي
يصافح السعودي ولاكن تجاهل السعودي يد
كاربوني الممدوده له وفضل الاسراع بالجلوس
مما اثار جماهير سودان المريخ
نعم نحبك ياسعودي 
نعم تمتعنا ياسعودي
لاكن احترام نظرة المدرب فوق كل شئ
انت كابتن سودان المريخ فهل هكذا يتصرف الكابتن
يجلس في كنبة الاحتياطي من هو اعظم منك مكانة 
عند الصفوة  ولم يتعالي علي مدربه
احترام المدرب في حترام سودان المريخ
وصفوة سودان المريخ
افيق يرحمك ويرحمني الله
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*هذا التصرف خاطئ دون شك ولكن من وجهة نظري إن حدث فيعود لأن عبدالحميد عماري لاعب غيور وكان تواقاً لأحراز هدف ... نتمني من المقربين من اللاعب تنبيهُ لهذه الاشياء .
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*متكبر علي شنو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

هذا التصرف خاطئ دون شك ولكن من وجهة نظري إن حدث فيعود لأن عبدالحميد عماري لاعب غيور وكان تواقاً لأحراز هدف ... نتمني من المقربين من اللاعب تنبيهُ لهذه الاشياء .



مريخي صعب

اذا لم يوفق في احراز الاهداف لايصافح مدربه
لم توفق في هذه المبارة وهذا امر يحدث 
لم تكن في يومك وهذا يحدث
ولاكن ماذنب كالربوني في كل هذا
هي نظرة ليست في محلها من لاعب يجب
ان يحاسب من قبل ادارة الكرة
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*الحمد لله هذا المدرب عنده كبير الجمل
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

متكبر علي شنو



ياريت لو تكبر كنا عزرناه
ولاكن هي نظرة ضيقة لمفهوم الاحتراف
وهنا الطامه الكبري
*

----------


## أحمر الهوي

*هو مايحمد الله بقي يلعب اساسي !
هسي يقعد برة يقعد يطنطن
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*مازال ميدو يافعا 
لم ينشكم عوده بعد
نراه يسير الي الافضل بدرجات
نتمني ان يرعاه اخاه الاكبر فيصل العجب
كي يصبح ميدو خليفته في الملاعب
..
تصرفه غير مسؤول البته وهو كابتن للفرقة الحمراء
اتمني لفت نظره 
...
*

----------


## africanu

*يجلس العجب بكل تاريخه في كنبة الاحتياطي(ولم ينطق بغم)
يجلس الزومه وهو من لم يعرف جلوس الكنبة من سنين
نحمد الله ان في ادارة الكرة اشخاص الكبير عندهم 
مصلحة سودان المريخ
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*اذا كان كابتن الفريق لا يتعامل باحترام وهو القدوة .. فالكنبة أولي به 
كيف يوجه زملائه وهو غارق في الاخطاء .. 
لا وألف لاء لمثل هذه التصرفات الرعناء وغير المسؤلة
وأتمني لو أن دائرة الكرة تصرفت معه بكل قسوة وبدون مجاملة حتي لو كان هذا العبدالحميد هو كل الفريق ... 
لا للتصرفات غير المسؤلة  

*

----------


## Almothanna

*ما بتشبهك يا كابتن . 
حبيبنا وأي حاجة لكن إحترام مدربنا قبل كل شئ .
أب شنب دا نحنا ما بنرضى فوقوا سامع ياميدو . 
بلنتي : هوي أحسن ليك ، أب شنب ماعندو صليح تكترتقلل تخرمج تتلكلك ، 
تشم كنبة مزمل دي طـــــــــــــــــــوالي . 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا مرهف قلت يافع ...
عبدالحميد السعودي أقدم لاعبي المريخ بعد فيصل العجب ...
تصرفاته غير مقبولة ويجب ان يتلقى العقاب الاداري على هذا التصرف ...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كاربوني ده غتيت وشيل شيلتك بعد عملتك دي يا السعودي والظاهر ح تقعد عليها على طول 
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

كاربوني ده غتيت وشيل شيلتك بعد عملتك دي يا السعودي والظاهر ح تقعد عليها على طول 



اتمنى ان يجلس عبد الحميد في الكنبة كم مباراة لانو تصرفاتوا فاتت الحد
المباراة الفاتت عمل حركة لا اخلاقية مع كلتشي
والسوابق قبلها كتير واليوم مع المدرب 
الكورة ادب واخلاق قبلي اي شي

عيب من انسان يقود فريق كامل ان تطلع منو حركات زي دي خلا للصغار شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*علي مجلس الادارة لفت نظره
بل معاقبته ايضا !
ولأنه الكابتن يجب ان يكون قدوة حتي في الحساب والعقاب
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*موضوع جميل يا أفريكانو
مع ملاحظة أن اللاعب لم يكن موفق , وحتى إنه لم يكن يرجع 
سريعاً فتحتسب عليه حالة تسلل !! 
ولكن أخى أفريكانو أرجو معالجة الأمر بما يعطى كل ذى حق حقه . 
فالمدرب يجب أن يحترم , واللاعب لا نريد فقده ولكن يجب أن يعلم 
أن إحترام مدربه واجب . 
أرج أن لا يتناول الموضوع فى الصحف السيارة .
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*حقيقة هذا تصرف مشين لايشبه كابتن المريخ وهو غير مقبول ولكن لابد من الانصياع لاوامر المدرب .. اذا كنت انت الكابتن تفعل هكذا فماذا تريد من بقية زملائك ان يفعلو ..
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*والله احنا كرهنا دلع اللعيبة . السعودى شرف كبير ليهو انو يكون ضمن كشف المريخ ويحمد الله صباحا ومساء انو اساسى فى تشكيلة الزعيم .ويكفى انو اساسى وكنبة المريخ كان فيها الملك العجب . وبدر الدين قلق والزومة وراجى وطارق مختار .وحتى حمد الشجرة.هذة الاسماء تتمنى كل الاندية السودانية ان تكون ضمن تشكيلتها الاساسية .وفى الزعيم يجلسون على الدكة وهم فى قمة سعادتهم لانتمائهم للمريخ العظيم.فليذهب عبد الحميد وكل من لا يقدر نعمة انه من ضمن كوكبة المريخ. والمريخ بمن حضر. ويكفى اننا فقدنا مهاجم افريقيا الاول ايداهور.على الادارة ان تكون حاسمة مع السعودى وايقاع اشد العقوبات بهحتى ولو وصلت لدرجة الشطب
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*ما هكذا يتعامل الافذاذ يا سعودى لم نراك وانت تتعامل بهذه الصفات عفوا حبك الكثير يجعلك ان تكون دائما داخل الملعب ولكن لكل مباراه ظروفها والمدرب يرى اكثر منك وعليك الطاعه لان الكل يعمل فى خدمة الكيان
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*غايتو السعودي عمله ظاهره وكورتو الشفناها أمبارح دي والله في الليق ماتلعبو 
السعودي كان خارج جو المباراة وحاول بقدر المستطاع يستعرض في مهاراتو ودي ماكوره بتاعت أستعراض .
العجب دخل قلب الموازين ميه في الميه وهذا اللاعب المتكبر التقيل الكثير الأخطاء يتكبر علي شنو؟
يبيت يومين في منطقة التسلل يلا يدوهو دفره لحدي يدور حركتو تقيله ومابيضغط علي الخصم وأناني وأستعراضي أكثر من الازم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*غايتو يا جماعه اللقطه ما كانت ظاهره فى التلفزيون
ونتمنى الا يكون شاهدها الا القله القليله والا تتداولها الصحف
حتى لا تؤثر سلبا على السعودى فنحن فى حوجه الى كل لاعبينا
فى هذه الأيام !!
*

----------


## نزار السنجك

*تصرف غير مسؤووول اطلاقا
عبدالحميد ليس باللاعب اليافع فهو كابتن في المريخ
وقد وجد الفرصه الكامله حتى بعد فشل تجربه احترافه في الرائد السعودي
وكنبة المريخ لم يشتكي منها العجب..حتى انه تبديله كان قرار موفق من كاربوني
يجب ان تعاقبه الاداره على هذا التصرف..لانه كابتن ويجب ان يكون قدوه
لا نريد حركات هيثم مصطفى في لاعبي المريخ
واذا ركنه كاربوني مع بله جابر فلن احزن
                        	*

----------


## كولينيل

*الرياضة تدعو للروح المهذبة ... وهذا تصرف  غير كريم  , نرجو من الكابتن عبد الحميد الاعتذار للمدرب
                        	*

----------


## كولينيل

*انفعال غير مبرر فاذا كان عبد الحميد يريد احراز هدف فعليه باستثمار الفرص و ليس الخروج عن النص
                        	*

----------


## salam

*هذا السعودي عمره ما يكبر ..!!!

سيظل كالطفل المدلل ..أناني ومتعالي ومغرور  وياريت لو كان عطاؤه بحجم غروره ..!.؟

في رأيي السعودي لا يعدو أن يكون مهاجما بديلا يشارك في الربع ساعة الأخيرة من زمن (بعض) المباريات !
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

غايتو يا جماعه اللقطه ما كانت ظاهره فى التلفزيون
ونتمنى الا يكون شاهدها الا القله القليله والا تتداولها الصحف
حتى لا تؤثر سلبا على السعودى فنحن فى حوجه الى كل لاعبينا
فى هذه الأيام !!



 
كنا اكثر من 32,000 مشج مريخي في الاستاد
والكل استهجن ماقام به السعودي
الكرة الان في ملعب دائرة الكرة
ماتم من السعودي كان امام (مجاهد)
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*حتى اثناء المباراة شاهدناه يتزمر بشده اذا لم يمرر له زميله الكره ..
ما هكذا يكون كابتن الزعيم يا سعودي
                        	*

----------


## محمدمناع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

مازال ميدو يافعا









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لم ينشكم عوده بعد
نراه يسير الي الافضل بدرجات
نتمني ان يرعاه اخاه الاكبر فيصل العجب
كي يصبح ميدو خليفته في الملاعب
..
تصرفه غير مسؤول البته وهو كابتن للفرقة الحمراء
اتمني لفت نظره 
...









الكنبه
الكنبه
الكنبه
الكنبه
الكنبه
*

----------


## معراج

*في وقت استبداله قلت للذين من حولي انه غير راضي
وفوجئت بهذا التصرف
تصرف سئ من ميدو لايليق بالمريخ ولاكابتنه
نفتقر للفكر الاحترافية من قبل اللاعبين والاداريين
سؤال عندما تاخر لاسانا عن المعسكرهل تمت معاقبته او خصم من راتبه 
اشك في ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمر شديد

*ماذا كان يريد السعودي 
هل كان السعودي يريد ان يبقى في الملعب الى اخر المباراة وهو لم يقدم شئ 
وليس في هذه المباراة فحسب بل اذا رجعنا الى مباريات الدوري الممتاز واخرها مباراة حي العرب فقد كان السعودى خصما على جهد زملائه من اللاعبين فعليه اولا مراجعة حساباته وينظر لوزنه الزائد من مباراة لاخرى.
بعد اكثر من خمسة سنوات قضاها السعودى في المريخ لم يتعلم شئ من كابتنه فيصل العجب اذا لم يتذمر يوم في اي مدرب وفرض احترامه على الجميع، والم يرى السعودى فيصل العجب بكل تاريخه وهو يجلس في دكة البلاء ، هل اشتكى فيصل لاحد أو تذمر في مدربه او رفض اداء التمارين وجلس في بيته احتجاجا على عدم مشاركته وهو اقدم لاعب في المريخ.
والله لو كنت مكانا السعودى لصافحت كاربوني صباحا ومساءا فهو المدرب الوحيد الذي انصفه واشركه اساسى واصبح يعتمد عليه وهذه فرصة لم يجدها من قبل ولكن يبدو ان عبد الحميد اغتر كثيرا فالأفضل له أن يراجع حساباته قبل ان تهتف الجماهير ضده بدل ان كانت تهتف له.
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الكنبة وان لم ينصاع
فليذهب وعندنا الدواء لهذا الداء
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*تصرف مرفوض وحتى إن كان بدافع الغيرة وإنه يرى إنه كان من الممكن أن يقدم المزيد نرجو من دائرة الكرة أن لا تجامله وتنزل به أقصى العقوبة .. الملاحظ بالأمس أن الكل عايز يجيب قون النفطي وارغو كلهم غلب عليهم اللعب الاناني
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azmi shosh
					

تصرف مرفوض وحتى إن كان بدافع الغيرة وإنه يرى إنه كان من الممكن أن يقدم المزيد نرجو من دائرة الكرة أن لا تجامله وتنزل به أقصى العقوبة .. الملاحظ بالأمس أن الكل عايز يجيب قون النفطي وارغو كلهم غلب عليهم اللعب الاناني



تسسسسسسسسلم البطن الجابتك
حبيبنا عزمي
*

----------


## majdi

*يا كاربونى كنبو 
لان عندنا الاخلاق اهم من الكوره 
وياهو العجب دخل الفورمة , لا سعودى بلا اردن
                        	*

----------


## africanu

* نعم نريد اصلاح الحال
 اذا فليكن الدواء علي قدر الداء
 يادائرة الكرة
*

----------


## جواندي

*تصرف غير جميل في حقه وحق الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

* إنت حميد وتصرفك غير حميد ياعبدالحميد
*

----------


## تينا

*شينة من ميدو ونحن بنريدو
كان ايام ابراهومة قانون يعاقب حتي الماخذ بطاقات ملونه خلي سوق الاخلاق
اصح يامجاهد (معدية فرجة)
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ماضغين الصبر
نشوف حيقولو شنو
*

----------


## أب ظرف

*اذا فعلا هذا ما فعله السعودي فالكنبة اولى به ...وبصراحة انا كنت اعتقد ان السعودي كان مظلوم من قبل ماذدا ولكن الآن عرف السبب !! يجب التخلص من السعودي وبأسرع فرصة فمثل هؤلاء اللعيبة لا يعمرون كثيرا وسترون..... وأعتقد ان أكرم ايضا سيلحقه قريبا .... لاعب صغير!......هه
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*افريكانو للمره الثانية كما قلناها في الأولي التصرف خاطئ خاطئ ... هناك دور لابد أن يلعبه احد الاداريين او اعضاء جهاز الكرة مع مثل هذه التصرفات من اللاعبين ... توبيخ وتوجيه انزار وعقاب ... المريخ مدرسة القلب الحااااااااااااااااااار كلنا نزكر ابو عنجه وباقي العقد الفريد .... لابد من اعضاء جهاز رياضي واداري يتابع اللاعبين حتي خارج الملعب في تصرفاتهم .. ولنكن واضحين اكرم الهادي نموزج ايضاً للدلع والتصرفات الطائشة ..كنت اتمني من كابتن العجب ملك ملوك المريخ لو شاهد هذه الحالة أن يوجه انزار شديد اللهجه لهذا اللاعب واقترح سحب الكابتنية منه واعطائها للاعب الخلوق سفاري ..
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

افريكانو للمره الثانية كما قلناها في الأولي التصرف خاطئ خاطئ ... هناك دور لابد أن يلعبه احد الاداريين او اعضاء جهاز الكرة مع مثل هذه التصرفات من اللاعبين ... توبيخ وتوجيه انزار وعقاب ... المريخ مدرسة القلب الحااااااااااااااااااار كلنا نزكر ابو عنجه وباقي العقد الفريد .... لابد من اعضاء جهاز رياضي واداري يتابع اللاعبين حتي خارج الملعب في تصرفاتهم .. ولنكن واضحين اكرم الهادي نموزج ايضاً للدلع والتصرفات الطائشة ..كنت اتمني من كابتن العجب ملك ملوك المريخ لو شاهد هذه الحالة أن يوجه انزار شديد اللهجه لهذا اللاعب واقترح سحب الكابتنية منه واعطائها للاعب الخلوق سفاري ..



اتمني من كل قلبي
اخي مريخي صعب
ان يصل صوتنا لدائرة الكرة
*

----------

